# Tip : Image Analyzer



## chmee (11. Juni 2005)

http://meesoft.logicnet.dk/Analyzer/

Ein geiles Programm für "MotionBlur"- und "Out-of-Focus-Blurring"-Probleme.

Ist beim Schiessen mal die Belichtungszeit zu lang gewesen oder der Focus
falsch eingestellt, könnte dieses Programm aushelfen.

mfg chmee


----------



## ralfeberle (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Nähere Infos dazu habe ich im FixFoto Support-Forum ( Bildbearbeitung und Fotooptimierung ) unter http://www.ffsf.de/showthread.php?t=5120 verfaßt. Neben einer Kurzeinführung in Image Analyzer ist auch die Idee angedacht, die erste deutschsprachige Forumsrubrik für dieses Programm zu eröffnen. Braucht nur genügend Interessenten, daß sichs lohnt.

Gruß,

Ralf


----------

